# Wow! I got an E-mail from Two Apostles!



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 10, 2007)

Apostles Thomas & Phyllis Terry that is...


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing! 
When you go the to "Glory Gathering" (you are going right?) would you get us some autographs?


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2007)

WOw, those fancy robes really bespeak holiness! I need one!


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 10, 2007)

Gee Whiz, Apostles


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. Someone contact the Guiness Book of World Records. They must be old to have been eyewitnesses of Christ's resurrection.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm, they just don't look that old.  Well preserved perhaps?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a general rule for life, and obviously there are exceptions, but I don't trust anyone with two first names. Everyone in that advertisement has two first names. That is a big warning for me that this event is not a good thing.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 10, 2007)

At least they don't have three names like Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I have a general rule for life, and obviously there are exceptions, but I don't trust anyone with two first names. Everyone in that advertisement has two first names. That is a big warning for me that this event is not a good thing.



I was really on the fence about attending until I received that sage advice. Everything else in the advertisement seemed so right on. This Doctor David fellow is a lifetime member of the International Association of Business Leaders Inc.

Is it just me or doesn't he look like a friendly Mister T?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I have a general rule for life, and obviously there are exceptions, but I don't trust anyone with two first names. Everyone in that advertisement has two first names. That is a big warning for me that this event is not a good thing.



Bob I knew you were a carpetbagger at heart but do you dislike your brothers from the south that much?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Is it just me or doesn't he look like a friendly Mister T?



I believe he does. 

And how long do you think it took them to come up with the ISAAC acronym?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 10, 2007)

Ever since the Pentecostals went back to Post-Mill, they've been talking about Kingdom Dominion.

Bawb doesn't hate the South, it isn't Billy Bob he has trouble with, it's Billy Bob Terry!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 10, 2007)

But Rich, even with the two first names, how can you carry on without a fresh impartation?


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 10, 2007)

Bob is right! We should all be cautious of people with two first names...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

lwadkins said:


> At least they don't have three names like Lee Harvey Oswald



Not yet.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 10, 2007)

Remember to touch not these annointed ones.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2007)

JoeRe4mer said:


> Bob is right! We should all be cautious of people with two first names...


I have two first names, better watch out!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 10, 2007)

I said there are obvious exceptions like you...... and Ron Paul.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

...and Martin Luther.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I said there are obvious exceptions like you...... and Ron Paul.


 
LOL


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> ...and Martin Luther.



...and Jonathan Edwards...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

oh, and Matthew Henry...and his Dad too.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2007)

I met an old haggard Jew on the New York subway in 2006 who claimed he was a messiah and offered me a pamphlet with his prophetic proof, I still have it stored away some where.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I met an old haggard Jew on the New York subway in 2006 who claimed he was a messiah and offered me a pamphlet with his prophetic proof, I still have it stored away some where.


 
You should scan that so we can see!


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2007)

Where did the name "Full Gospel" come from and what are they implying?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 10, 2007)

Full Gospel meaning charismatic and they believe that ALL of the gospel message and teaching (including signs and wonders) are still active in the church today.

Unfortunately, they mostly focus on signs and wonders and not the rest of the bible.....


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 10, 2007)

And how long do you think it took them to come up with the ISAAC acronym?[/QUOTE said:


> Data erase systems use Isaac Random generating algorithms. Perhaps they obtained it from there. I can hear it now..."The 'Spirit' tells me we can erase all the previous information you've been give so that you'll listen only to us now."


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 10, 2007)

By the way, if you are an Apostle, please let this guy know as he has been commanded to gather the Apostles from throughout the world. 

The Apostles Gathering--Gather My Apostles


----------



## Iconoclast (Dec 10, 2007)

*judge not*

Remember, We must not judge Rich said he was teaching on God is Love. Let's not be to hasty to judge these ministries. Maybe they read Wayne Grudem's systematic theology and decided that all the gifts are still operational today. Maybe they are raised up to make sure Rich gets all the "fullness". 
Rich- remember 1] "the annointing brakes the yoke" [ you must break free from your confessional, theologically minded box]
2] if you are at the meeting and are having problems getting the tongues thing, just start making rhyming noises ,,, rondo mo shon di ,komo ka shilkie until it just flows
3] if that does not work visualize Robert Tilton laying his hands on you
4] make sure to bring your seed faith offering
Just looking out for you Rich


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder what academic institution Dr. Jonathan David received his PhD from?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

JoeRe4mer said:


> I wonder what academic institution Dr. Jonathan David received his PhD from?



"What's-a-matta U", maybe?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> JoeRe4mer said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what academic institution Dr. Jonathan David received his PhD from?
> ...


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 11, 2007)

They ask the question - *And you are being equipped and raised up to establish dominion throughout the earth.*


Are they post mill?


----------



## raekwon (Dec 12, 2007)

It's incredible to me how often bad theology is often accompanied by bad (nay, terrible) design.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2007)

raekwon said:


> It's incredible to me how often bad theology is often accompanied by bad (nay, terrible) design.



Yeah, my first note to my wife was how tacky the flyer is.

That's a taste thing though. Japanese advertise in some really bright color that really aren't to my liking.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 12, 2007)

*Jonthan David*

Jonathan David's Website


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2007)

I just want you to know that, based on my *spasmodic* contact with each of you on this board, I consider you my friends:
ISAAC - Levels of Relationship


> ISAAC - Levels of Relationship
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 12, 2007)

MeanieCalvinist said:


> Wow, that is amazing!
> When you go the to "Glory Gathering" (you are going right?) would you get us some autographs?




 No more debates over Textual Criticism in that case.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 12, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I just want you to know that, based on my *spasmodic* contact with each of you on this board, I consider you my friends:
> ISAAC - Levels of Relationship
> 
> 
> ...



That about had me in tears of laughter, Rich. But that's because we all know what kind of spasms we give you!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 13, 2007)

raekwon said:


> It's incredible to me how often bad theology is often accompanied by bad (nay, terrible) design.





Yep.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 13, 2007)

> Our Spirit is united with the same flow of prophetic anointing and we choose to identify that we are moving in the present day prophetic people. This forms the BASIS FOR FRIENDSHIP.



According to this, I have no friends.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 13, 2007)

Has anyone followed the recent events of two well known apostles, Bishop Meeks and Waunita Bynumn? I do not think they were married but a few years and she has filed for divorce. It is quite amusing to watch the unfolding events but very sad. It is not surprising. They had an extravegant wedding on TBN with John Hagee officiating along with some other clowns dressed in Romanish clerical garbs.


----------



## Gloria (Dec 13, 2007)

Stephen said:


> Has anyone followed the recent events of two well known apostles, Bishop Meeks and Waunita Bynumn? I do not think they were married but a few years and she has filed for divorce. It is quite amusing to watch the unfolding events but very sad. It is not surprising. They had an extravegant wedding on TBN with John Hagee officiating along with some other clowns dressed in Romanish clerical garbs.




Talk about a sad situation, man. The whole thing is a mess.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 13, 2007)

py3ak said:


> > Our Spirit is united with the same flow of prophetic anointing and we choose to identify that we are moving in the present day prophetic people. This forms the BASIS FOR FRIENDSHIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

py3ak said:


> > Our Spirit is united with the same flow of prophetic anointing and we choose to identify that we are moving in the present day prophetic people. This forms the BASIS FOR FRIENDSHIP.
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, I have no friends.



I'll be your "Non-flow of Prophetic Annointing who Doesn't Choose to Identfy that I am Moving in the Present Day Prophetic People" friend.

Wow that's better than ISAAC.

I want to call my new leadership movement the NPADCIMPDPP friends.

Thank you for that spasmodic suggestion. I feel like I'm growing closer to you all the time in a NPADCIMPDPP way.


----------

